# Vaporeon Anatolia



## Allan (8/12/16)

Hi guys,

I recently bought a bottle of Anatolia when in the UK. It seems to be made by Vaporean and the web address on the bottle is www.thefuu.com. The flavour is described as Vanila and Pistachio.

In my opinion one of the best liquids I have ever tried both in taste and vapour production.

Does anyone know if any of the local suppliers are importing this liquid?

Many thanks
Allan


----------



## Silver (12/12/16)

Allan said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I recently bought a bottle of Anatolia when in the UK. It seems to be made by Vaporean and the web address on the bottle is www.thefuu.com. The flavour is described as Vanila and Pistachio.
> 
> ...



Found it on their site @Allan 
http://thefuu.com/en/324-anatolia.html

Havent seen or heard of it locally. Sounds very nice. EUR 9.9 for 10ml. Ouch. Here is the description from their site:

*DESCRIPTION*

A subtle vanilla ice-cream taste, shivering with crushed pistachio nuts. The full, round taste only adds to the delicacy of the flavours of this racy, light concentrate, whose essence can only be expressed using quality equipment. For all-day fans in particular.


----------

